# 29.5 terms on rzr s



## grizz660muddin

well felt like seeing what the terms would look like on my rzr so took my 29.5 terms off the popo 850 and put them on the rzr.

bighorrns front terms in the back








terms all the way around


----------



## brute for mud

looks good how is the ride


----------



## grizz660muddin

they ride great i have outlaws on my grizz and they ride bad at slow speed but these have very little rumb to them at slow speed they ride just as good as mudlites xls.


----------



## drtj

id keep the terms on it. looks good


----------



## NMKawierider

drtj said:


> id keep the terms on it. looks good


 
:agreed: Much better...


----------



## Polaris425

YES!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## skid

looks awesome, I gotta get me a set of those!


----------



## MUDDIE49

:rockn:Looking sweeeeeet...!! Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## J2!

Awsome !! I would keep those on there. Those terms just look mean as he!! on any sxs. Does yours have a lift on it ? It sure looks like it does. Your ride is EXACTLY what I'm wanting to get. Maybe one day..


----------



## gpinjason

I have a buddy with 29.5 terms on his RZR and he's had a lot of leakage problems and also can't stop break axles... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubiconrider

lookin good! now get out there and Let Er Eat!


----------



## grizz660muddin

no lift shocks turned up 2 clicks


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good, do they fit on your S with no lift?


----------



## hp488

Looks like your 850 just lost it's rubbers, they sure look good on there.


----------



## liftedz71withbass

Nice ride


----------

